# Liebes Blasc Team



## Sven0815 (12. September 2008)

es wäre schön wenn die Seite für mehr Browser als IE und FF optimniert wäre, mim Opera häng ich seit Tagen auf der Werbeseite und werd nicht weitergeleitet (und hab auch keinen WeiterleitenKnopf).  Peinlich Peinlich oder?^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. September 2008)

Ich nehme an du meinst das buffed-team? Versuchs solang mal mit www.buffed.de/start .. das sollte helfen


----------



## Sven0815 (12. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst das buffed-team? Versuchs solang mal mit www.buffed.de/start .. das sollte helfen



naja ich ärger mich bis heute noch das die einstige Datenbank blasc.de aufgekauft und zu buffed.de umfunktioniert wurde und jetzt ne Infoseite auf Bildzeitungsniveau ist an der die Datenbank angehängt ist, bei mir wird´s immer blasc.de bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber danke für den Tipp, funtioniert erstmal.. hoffe trotzdem das sie das fixen, nimma die Ersties machen bei uns solche Fehler wie Browserkompatiblität vernachlässigen -.-


----------



## Maladin (12. September 2008)

Lieber Pro-Buffed User - Opera 9.5 getestet und funktioniert.

Ich hänge nirgendwo herum und erfreue mich an einer schönen Buffed.de Frontpage. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> es wäre schön wenn die Seite für mehr Browser als IE und FF optimniert wäre, mim Opera häng ich seit Tagen auf der Werbeseite und werd nicht weitergeleitet (und hab auch keinen WeiterleitenKnopf).  Peinlich Peinlich oder?^^



Mh - naja gute Frage. Gegenfrage: ist es peinlich Angst vor aktivierten Browser-Cookies zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sven0815 (12. September 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Lieber Pro-Buffed User - Opera 9.5 getestet und funktioniert.
> 
> Ich hänge nirgendwo herum und erfreue mich an einer schönen Buffed.de Frontpage.
> Viel Spaß




Aktuell ist Opera 9.52 ;-)



> Mh - naja gute Frage. Gegenfrage: ist es peinlich Angst vor aktivierten Browser-Cookies zu haben?



Cookies fallen bei mir unter Datenschutz, wenn ihr wüsstet was man mit denen alles schönes anstellen kann würdet ihr sie auch abschalten (und damit mein ich nicht nur die Cookies die der Spybot findet^^)
Gegenfrage: was motiviert einen dazu Cookies zwingend zur Weiterleitung vorauszusetzen? Bin ich wirklich der einzige User hier der Cookies nicht zulässt? Alle nur mit Papas Rechner und IE unterwegs? HILFE!


----------



## Dalmus (12. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - naja gute Frage. Gegenfrage: ist es peinlich Angst vor aktivierten Browser-Cookies zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, ich find's nicht peinlich Angst vor Cookies zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Spass beiseite: Völlig Unrecht hat er ja nicht.
Ein center-Tag im head (zu dem es auch kein end-tag gibt?
Tabellenelemente nachdem die Tabelle bereits geschlossen wurde?
So wirklich valide ist das eben nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist Opera 9.52 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Ad-Server wird auch weiterhin die Umleitungs-Erkennung für alle 24 Stunden per Cookies speichern und abrufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen einigen, wenigen übervorsichtigen Usern wird das nicht geändert.Zudem kann man für vertrauenswürdige Seiten Cookies zulassen bzw. Seiten auf vertrauenswürdig setzen.


----------



## Dalmus (12. September 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> (und hab auch keinen WeiterleitenKnopf).


Ich hab den neuen Opera hier auf der Arbeit nicht installiert (und so spontan auch keine Lust dazu).
Wäre aber möglich, daß der Link nicht erscheint, weil er in einem Tabellenfeld liegt, das deklariert ist nachdem die Tabelle selbst schon geschlossen ist.
Das </table>-Tag um ein paar Zeilen zu verschieben könnte zumindest dieses Problem vielleicht beheben.
Opera ist eben manchmal schon ziemlich wählerisch und nicht so tolerant wie andere Browser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith ist gerade folgendes aufgefallen:


Sven0815 schrieb:


> aber danke für den Tipp, funtioniert erstmal.. hoffe trotzdem das sie das fixen, nimma die Ersties machen bei uns solche Fehler wie Browserkompatiblität vernachlässigen -.-


Da Du Dich von den Ersties abgrenzt bist Du eine Art Zweitie?
Ein Blick in den Quellcode und man sieht <a href="/start">Weiter zu buffed.de</a>
Respekt: Ich hätte nicht zugegeben, daß ich "seit Tagen" auf der Werbeseite hänge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. September 2008)

Es geht durchaus ohne Cookies - wie der gute Lynx zeigt (Cookies abgelehnt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass deinen beleidigenden Unterton. 

Ich könnte da durchaus auch zurückschiessen: 
Wenn Papas buntes Opera (im Hintergrund ist auch der frisch geladene Opera) dich nicht reinlässt, weil du immer die Cookies und alles abstellst - dann ist das dein Problem. Nur damit Papa nicht sieht auf welchen bösen Seiten du warst.

Mach ich aber nicht ... weil der Lynx User so etwas nicht macht.

/wink maladin


----------



## Sven0815 (12. September 2008)

> Da Du Dich von den Ersties abgrenzt bist Du eine Art Zweitie?
> Ein Blick in den Quellcode und man sieht <a href="/start">Weiter zu buffed.de</a>
> Respekt: Ich hätte nicht zugegeben, daß ich "seit Tagen" auf der Werbeseite hänge.



Ersties = Erstsemester^^

naja die Werbung seh ich dank Ad-Flitzer auch net, nur die schwarze Seite, die hatt ich bei den Tabs mit auf und hab sie zwischendurch mal aktualisiert da ich erst dacht es waer was down, wollt eh nur fix in die Database das geht ja auch über http://thottbot.com/ ect.. nur dacht ich mir nach nen paar Tagen das da doch was nicht stimmen könnte^^



> Lass deinen beleidigenden Unterton.
> 
> Ich könnte da durchaus auch zurückschiessen:
> Wenn Papas buntes Opera (im Hintergrund ist auch der frisch geladene Opera) dich nicht reinlässt, weil du immer die Cookies und alles abstellst - dann ist das dein Problem. Nur damit Papa nicht sieht auf welchen bösen Seiten du warst.



Sorry aber wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute mit Sicherheit im Internet umgehen kann ich nur sarkastisch reagieren. Der Opera bietet übrigens den Knopf "neue Cookies nach Beenden löschen", nur zu Alibizwecken muss also niemand auf Cookie-HP´s verzichten. Lynx kenn ich nur von Atari, ka was du dir da zusammengebastelt hast, ist mir eig auch egal, lasst euch auch ruhig alle mit Cookies zupflastern und so wenns euch spass macht, wundert euch nur nicht das ihr dafür auch mal nen Spruch kassiert und hofft lieber das sich das nicht mal ganz anders bemerkbar macht. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Der Ad-Server wird auch weiterhin die Umleitungs-Erkennung für alle 24 Stunden per Cookies speichern und abrufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage ist, wer ist Vertrauenswürdig. blasc gehört zum Computec-Verlag, der neben einigen Zeitschriften und Homepages (rund um Spiele und "Technik") eben auch in nem SpieleVersandhändler und nem Spieleflatrateanbieter mit drinhängt. Da kann sich wohl jeder Vorstellen das mit den Infos die man von der blasc-Seite bekommt bestimmt einiges anfangen kann wenn das Cookie nur die richtigen Daten sammelt.. naheliegend das man da eher vorsichtig ist, oder?^^
Wie gesagt, ein Button zur Weiterleitung würd mir schon völlig reichen, bei pcgames.de gehts ja auch.


----------



## Maladin (12. September 2008)

Zusammenbasteln musste ich mir da nichts. Lynx gibt es schon fertig und ist ein Browser für die Konsole siehe -> Lynx Browser @ Wikipedia.



> Sorry aber wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute mit Sicherheit im Internet umgehen kann ich nur sarkastisch reagieren.



"Liebes Blasc Team, WebMaster = Noob?" (Deine Postüberschrift) ist nicht sarkastisch, sondern in meinen Augen kindisch und beleidigend.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein Button zur Weiterleitung würd mir schon völlig reichen, bei pcgames.de gehts ja auch.



1. Den Button würde es geben, hat man Cookies aktiviert - bevor der Browser den Link vollständig darstellen kann, führt der Ad-Server aufgrund des fehlenden Cookies jedoch einen Reload der Seite aus, was zu dem Effekt führt, den du siehst.

2. Nein, auch bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de gibt es diesen Effekt

3. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit - Cookie-Verweigerer bekommen bei jedem neuen DIREKTEN Besuch auf der Startseite die Vorschaltseite angezeigt egal ob 24 Stunden rum sind oder nicht.


----------



## x3n0n (12. September 2008)

Wenn du so schlau bist, dass du über Cookie-Sicherheit nachdenkst, wird es dir wohl auch nicht schwer fallen ein /start zu tippen und wenn man nicht so bescheuert ist auf jede nächstbeste Internetseite zu gehen, dann brauch man auch keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Cookie "Robots" zu haben 


Sven0815 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wer ist Vertrauenswürdig. blasc gehört zum Computec-Verlag, der neben einigen Zeitschriften und Homepages (rund um Spiele und "Technik") eben auch in nem SpieleVersandhändler und nem Spieleflatrateanbieter mit drinhängt. Da kann sich wohl jeder Vorstellen das mit den Infos die man von der blasc-Seite bekommt bestimmt einiges anfangen kann wenn das Cookie nur die richtigen Daten sammelt.. naheliegend das man da eher vorsichtig ist, oder?^^



Wenn du das ernsthaft glaubst dann solltest du auch mal drüber nachdenken ob Windows mit dem Defragmentierungs Programm nicht deinen gesamten PC scannt und diese Daten an Marketing Firmen weitergibt o_O


----------



## Sven0815 (12. September 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlau bist, dass du über Cookie-Sicherheit nachdenkst, wird es dir wohl auch nicht schwer fallen ein /start zu tippen und wenn man nicht so bescheuert ist auf jede nächstbeste Internetseite zu gehen, dann brauch man auch keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Cookie "Robots" zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich nutze O&O Defrag, ja ich habe eine "richtige" Firewall, AV, AntiSpyware,  ja ich überprüfe meinen Netzwerkverkehr, nutze Rootkitscanner, das TOR-System, alle Systemplatten sind verschlüsselt usw usf, nein ich suche nicht bei google ect ect
für weitere Vorschläge was Systemsicherheit betrifft bin ich btw immer offen^^

"Schlechte Cookies" kann ich mir auch über ne Werbeweiterleitung einfangen, oder, was auch schonmal vorkommt, über eine gehackte "vertrauenswürdige" HP. Warum nen Risiko eingehen?


----------



## Lillyan (12. September 2008)

Naja, dann wirst du vielleicht wohl oder übel auf Buffed verzichten müssen. Man kann es halt auch übertreiben....


----------



## Sven0815 (12. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Naja, dann wirst du vielleicht wohl oder übel auf Buffed verzichten müssen. Man kann es halt auch übertreiben....



Cookies abschalten seh ich nicht als übertrieben an, und die Tatsache das man hier auch der Meinung ist ohne Cookie dürfte man nicht auf dem normalen Weg auf die HP regt zumindest mich auch zum Nachdenken an, man sollte doch meinen so ne HP wird möglichst Userfreundlich gestaltet.. es sei denn man hat gute andere Gründe^^.. 
whatever, ich für meinen Teil weiss bescheid, thx & close plz.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Naja, dann wirst du vielleicht wohl oder übel auf Buffed verzichten müssen. Man kann es halt auch übertreiben....



/sign

ich kann es nicht glauben was der TE schreiben tut . wie kann man nur so eine angst vor Cookies zu nutzen , und wegen deine PC übertrieben ne sicherheit , mans kann es übertreiben . sagen wir mal so als beispiel wenn ein Hacker an deine Daten will kommt er auch ran , da ist es egal wie gut dein pc gesichert ist . oder arbeits du beim FBI^^ wegen der sehr großen sichereissoftware Cookies sind nicht so schlimm wie du kennst . du machst dir nur selber panik . oder besser gesagt du nutzt das INTERNET nicht mehr dann brauchst auch keine sorgen machen das irgendwer an deine DATEN kommt. ist wohl ne überlegung wert. und du hast auch bestimmt 20 AntiVir software zu laufen ^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. September 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> für weitere Vorschläge was Systemsicherheit betrifft bin ich btw immer offen^^


Nun, da Du das blasc-Team angesprochen hast, nehme ich an Du spielst WoW?
Dann ist Dir Warden bestimmt ein Begriff?
Bekommst Du keine Angst, daß Du eine Software auf dem Recchner hast, die Deine Prozesse checkt und ein Multimilliarden-Unternehmen regelmäßig informiert was auf Deinem Rechner so los ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

